# Glyphosate



## cleerwaters2424 (Jul 25, 2019)

My chickens have eaten some grass that I had just sprayed with makaze herbicide main ingredient is Glyphosate. They didn't eat much maybe a few peices. My question is how long should I discard the eggs if at all? Thank for any advice in advance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two weeks? No one has truly established how long chemicals are released into the eggs. At least now they are checking to see if other drugs show up in them. 

How much is absorbed into the fat would play a roll for how long it takes for the eggs to come back clean. No clue whether it enters the body and exists rapidly. I guess at some point today I'm going to do some searching for that answer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://living.thebump.com/roundup-safe-around-chickens-14530.html
http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profiles/extoxnet/dienochlor-glyphosate/glyphosate-ext.html

The first link is a quick read, the second is from a study at Cornell U. You just might have dodged a bullet from everything I read. I don't recommend letting them near an area recently sprayed for a while just to be safe.


----------



## cleerwaters2424 (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you guys I've read so much the last 2 days some say discard eggs for a month or 2 some say a week a day some even say not to worry at all. But we sale the eggs as well as eat them ourselves so I like to ride on the side of caution.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it was the Cornell study that showed any residue in the eggs was almost undetectable. The study also said that the glyphosate passes from the body rapidly through the kidneys. 

While I'm usually very cautious when it comes to things like this, it does appear that you don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Normally an area where chickens graze is not sprayed with glyphosate. I certainly wouldn't use it on my property.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Depending on where one lives might necessitate the use of vegetation killer. The strong stuff, not the stuff for dandelions. 

I did not know that the thorny vines here, if cut, would send out multiple new vines. The next thing I knew I had this thicket in my backyard that only vegetation killer would kill. And even then it takes more than one application to kill them. Now I walk around with the spray and target the vines wherever they're popping up.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

Just this year we have used D2-4 on poison ivy, where chickens don't graze. 

Dandelions can stay, as well as clover because it feeds honeybees. We have lots of natural ground covers, needless to say a varied mowing area, as well as the rest of the property.

For someone to apply glyphosate, or any other chemical herbicide where chickens graze is IMO irresponsible, unless the person doesn't mind eating glyphosate contaminated food themselves (which people do mostly unknowingly).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Read the Cornell study, it will show that it leaves the body rapidly. 

No one here was saying they graze chickens on a regular basis were they've used chemicals, this was an accident.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

I re-read the OP's first post and it looks like their chickens may not have even any sprayed grass at all, which is good news! I didn't read the Cornell study yet, but I will.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think what I liked most about the study is that more and more are beginning to look to see what, if anything, ends up in the eggs. 

I won't tell you how many times I messed up. Usually forgetting that I had wormed the birds but ate the eggs anyway.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I think what I liked most about the study is that more and more are beginning to look to see what, if anything, ends up in the eggs.
> 
> I won't tell you how many times I messed up. Usually forgetting that I had wormed the birds but ate the eggs anyway.


I think it's minor forgetting you've wormed and eaten eggs compared to the garbage that is in most processed food that people eat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right about the processed food. 

I read somewhere way back that the concern about chemicals in the eggs was for those that have allergies to whatever might be in the eggs or meat. Then there's that whole resistance thing if over using antibiotics.


----------

